
How Russia Often Benefits When Julian Assange Reveals the West’s Secrets - akud
http://nyti.ms/2c1qTlf
======
ceph_
Honestly I find the complaining of "What about Russia!" to be an incredibly
inane argument. Is the NYT really saying, if you want to criticise one
countries actions you have to bring up all others?

